

Ask HN: Which country is best for the privacy of our users? - DoubleMalt

Hello HN!&lt;p&gt;We are working on a project where the privacy of our users are one of our main goals.&lt;p&gt;While we will do everything that is technically possible to avoid being in the situation that we can give anybody access to our users data, we are also looking for a good base to incorporate our company.&lt;p&gt;While we have some candidates we would really like to hear the opinion of the HN hivemind on that.&lt;p&gt;Please help us!
======
blakdawg
The country where you incorporate isn't so important - what's interesting is
where your human beings and your computers are located.

